
Science and Scientific Reasoning [pdf] - mindcrime
http://www.cogsci.rpi.edu/~heuveb/teaching/CriticalThinking/Web/Presentations/Science.pdf
======
oldandtired
Very insightful review of Science and Scientific Reasoning. Reminds me of what
we were taught in school 45 years ago and later on in undergraduate
engineering.

Should be part of the curriculum of high-school and university education for
all courses.

